# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Παροπλισμός Πλοίων (Lay-up of Ships)

## Natsios

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπει εδώ ή αν πρέπει να ανοιχτεί καινούργια ενότητα/ θέμα για το παροπλισμό πλοίων αλλά αυτό το αρθρο έχει το πολύ ενδιαφέρον ΦΕΚ σχετικά με τους όρους και προϋποθέσεις παροπλισμού στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. 
Επισυνάπτω και το ΦΕΚ για εύκολη αναφορά

----------


## Leo

Ένα όχι ευχάριστο θέμα, αλλά επίκαιρο αυτό τον καιρό, που θα προσθέτουμε πληροφορίες και εμπειρίες απο παροσπλισμούς πλοίων λόγω της συνεχιζόμενης κρίσης.

----------


## Natsios

Έκδοση του DNV με βασικές οδηγίες για τον παροπλισμό πλοίων.
Αχρείαστο να είναι!

----------


## Leo

> Έκδοση του DNV με βασικές οδηγίες για τον παροπλισμό πλοίων.
> Αχρείαστο να είναι!


Το έσωσα καλού κακού  :Wink:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Eng

Αν και δεν εχω δει καποιο συγκεκριμενο θεμα για ντανες πλοιων, να μια αλλη στην Ουκρανια..

SANY0035.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι παροπλισμένα λόγω κρίσης ή περιμένουν τη σειρά τους για κόψιμο Γιώργο;

----------


## Eng

> Είναι παροπλισμένα λόγω κρίσης ή περιμένουν τη σειρά τους για κόψιμο Γιώργο;


Θα ελεγα Παναγιωτη πως μαλλον λογο ηλικιας και μη συμορφωσης. Σε πρωτο πλανο θα ειδες μια πλωτη δεξαμενη μισο βυθισμενη κατασκευης του 30.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την είδα τη δεξαμενή... του 30!



> λογο ηλικιας και μη συμορφωσης


Νομίζω ότι τώρα που πέρασε και η περίοδος χάριτος του νέου SOLAS πολλά θα παροπλιστούν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια συζήτηση για αυτό...

----------


## Eng

> Νομίζω ότι τώρα που πέρασε και η περίοδος χάριτος του νέου SOLAS πολλά θα παροπλιστούν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια συζήτηση για αυτό...


Θα συμφωνησεις οτι εκτος απο τη Ποντοπόρο "κανονικα" θα πρεπει να δουμε μεγαλες αλλαγες και στην ακτοπλοϊα μας? Δεν ξερω ομως κατα πόσο οι εφοπλιστες θα μεινουν στο By the book ή θα βρουν παλι κανενα παραθυρο για να μην αλλάξουν τα βαπορακια τους.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οχι αυτο δεν μας χρειαζετε γιατι ετσι θα φιγουν και καπια ομορφα σκαρια. Απλος καπιει εφοπλιστες να τα σιντιρουν καλα και να ειναι αυστιρος ο νιογνομονας...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Την είδα τη δεξαμενή... του 30!
> 
> Νομίζω ότι τώρα που πέρασε και η περίοδος χάριτος του νέου SOLAS πολλά θα παροπλιστούν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια συζήτηση για αυτό...


Επειδή το θέμα είναι μεγάλο μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση εδώ

----------


## mermaid_t

Καλησπέρα! Η εταιρεια στην οποία εργάζομαι μόλις προχώρησε στο δέσιμο ενός πλοίου μας. Καθώς προβλέπεται δύσκολη χρονια για τα φορτηγά πλοία, θα ηθελα να μάθω οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία, εμπειρία επί του θέματος. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ χρήσιμο είναι το βιβλιαράκι του DNV που θα δεις συνημμένο σε μήνυμα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------

